# Cheap, easy brooder?



## PNWKatie

We are getting some chicks, YEAY! We've been talking about it for AGES! Anyway, I need to get some idea's on making a cheap easy brooder, it won't need to be a "forever" thing since we can only have so many birds due to zoning regulations. So it basically needs to be a one off type of thing. Any suggestions on materials etc. to use (or what NOT to use)? 

Thanks for any tips/advice!

Katie


----------



## mommathea

how many are you getting? If you have a dog kennel - the plastic kind, this is what we do. It works great for small # of chicks, and works for about 3-4wks for large # of chicks like 25. That is how many of chicks there are in the picture.


----------



## Otter

I use a rubbermaid tote. Works fine for a small number of chicks.


----------



## fishhead

One of those plastic totes will work for a just a few chicks.


----------



## Sanza

Use big boxes from a grocery or furniture store. If you have to you can staple two boxes together. 
I personally get the big 4'X3' boxes that potatoes or watermelon are displayed in every year and use it in the spring for all my hatches. The box eventually ends up in the compost pile on top of all the litter from the last 2, 3 months.
Then once the chicks are 3 weeks old and a new bunch hatches, they get put into a brooder made of plywood which has hinges to make a 4' X4' square or when butted up against a wall make a 4' X8' pen


----------



## sammyd

I built this in our garage the first year we did birds.
I brooded 100 meat birds and 30 egg layers in here.
Started with 1 heat lamp in the box (it was June and you would think things would stay warm) but the first night I ended up putting 1 more in and making a hole for a third if needed as the temps dropped below 40.


----------



## cathleenc

I've always used a busted old galvanized stock tank - but after several years of brooding use the bottom has officially rusted out. (was rusty before we started brooding!) So I'll be scrounging for something to use when our 25 chicks arrive this March.

Stock tanks rock if you can find one for free.


----------



## Guest

Cardboard boxes work good. And when it comes time to clean the litter, just throw the whole box away and put another box down. Easy peasy.


----------



## Haven

Be careful with the heat lamp. They are *very* dangerous and will literally ignite your house on fire within seconds if they get bumped and touch a flammable surface.

I used an XL rubbermaid tub with a solid steel dog dooorway gate laid acrosss the top, with the heat lamp laying flat on top of the gate.


----------



## sammyd

LOL
I've had heat lamps fall on shavings in the brooder on more than one occasion. They will not light anything on fire in seconds.
They will cause the stuff to smolder and maybe create a bit of smoke.

I have only eve had problems with them since we went to stock tanks for brooding. I hang the lamps off fiberglass fence posts and occasionally a goat will bump the post, dropping the lamp.
It is a good idea to keep an eye on any heat source used around livestock.


----------



## pancho

I use gravel for litter in my brooders.
Lasts forever, never any foot or leg problems.
Takes a long time before it needs to be changed.
Don't hurt it to get wet.
When it is finally dirty just rinse it in a bucket of water and dry it.
The rinse water is very good for plants.


----------



## Haven

sammyd said:


> LOL
> I've had heat lamps fall on shavings in the brooder on more than one occasion. They will not light anything on fire in seconds.
> They will cause the stuff to smolder and maybe create a bit of smoke.
> 
> I have only eve had problems with them since we went to stock tanks for brooding. I hang the lamps off fiberglass fence posts and occasionally a goat will bump the post, dropping the lamp.
> It is a good idea to keep an eye on any heat source used around livestock.


I had a heat lamp with a red bulb in an indoor dog kennel run I was cleaning out. Laid it on the ground where it touched a towel, turned my back for 30 seconds to fill a water dish, and the towel had a huge black hole burned in it with thick smoke coming up...30 seconds. I would not gamble that a heat lamp would not ignite a fire if I wasn't standing right there...Just my experience.

But oh well, this is going off topic and I was trying to warn a potential noobie who may not have experience with heat lamps. A lot of people use newspaper as a base and cardboard boxes.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

99% of the time a "heat lamp" isn't needed at all

They will stay just as warm with a normal and MUCH SAFER regular 100 watt light bulb
I did my last 12 chicks in a 30 X 30 rabbit cage for a few weeks, and then moved them right into the coop, with the lamp in a corner


----------



## Guest

All I ever use is a trouble light with an ordinary incandescent light bulb.


----------



## Dazlin

I like the clear LARGE rubbermaid bins....they let light in. For the cover...I cut a large section out. Then cover that area with wire. It it allows for air flow, and I can place a light over it without melting the plastic..
I line the bottom with hay, then paper towels, for easy clean up. Set the water and feeder on a low platform (cardboard will do).


----------



## 65284

I found a new hatch that had been orphaned by a varmint. I didn't have a heat lamp, it was late and it is 25 miles to the store. So, I filled a gallon pickle jar with water and put an aquarium heater in it. The chicks snuggled up to it and did just fine.


----------



## bluetick

I've used plastic kiddie pools for brooding - easy to clean.


----------



## sammyd

> 99% of the time a "heat lamp" isn't needed at all


If I lived down south I probably wouldn't use one either....


----------



## Tiempo

Haven said:


> I had a heat lamp with a red bulb in an indoor dog kennel run I was cleaning out. Laid it on the ground where it touched a towel, turned my back for 30 seconds to fill a water dish, and the towel had a huge black hole burned in it with thick smoke coming up...30 seconds. I would not gamble that a heat lamp would not ignite a fire if I wasn't standing right there...Just my experience.
> 
> But oh well, this is going off topic and I was trying to warn a potential noobie who may not have experience with heat lamps. A lot of people use newspaper as a base and cardboard boxes.


I don't care for newspaper as it doesn't have enough foot purchase and can cause spraddled legs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> If I lived down south I probably wouldn't use one either....


If they're indoors in a small confined area, a regular bulb is usually still enough heat.
You can use more than one, but neither will get hot enough to start fires


----------



## Awnry Abe

pancho said:


> I use gravel for litter in my brooders.
> Lasts forever, never any foot or leg problems.
> Takes a long time before it needs to be changed.
> Don't hurt it to get wet.
> When it is finally dirty just rinse it in a bucket of water and dry it.
> The rinse water is very good for plants.


Great idea. One of my biggest complaints of wood chips is that they get kicked into the water immediately. 

Our current small (<20) chick setup is a large rubber made tote with a round BBQ grill grate cover with a 100 watt bulb for heat. It is amazing what sticks when you are desparate for a solution and reach for the first piece of idle junk laying about. Using the cheap plastic waterers and food trays. We have a big wood brooder for when they are fully feathered but still to small to endure the main flock.


----------



## cathleenc

Just doesn't make sense to make this into a 'north - south' issue. If someone needs a heat lamp for their brooder then they need a heat lamp. I can't imagine how you can figure that it isn't needed if you haven't been there at the same time.


I successfully brooded 25 chicks through -20 degree weather, outside, in an unheated barn, using heat lamps and a stock tank. And yes, I needed a heat lamp.


----------



## Juliamay

I also made my brooder from part of a plastic dog crate - I have to share my crazy set up because it looks so goofy, but certainly worked. I had my five girlies on papertowels over newspaper. (Yes, I ended up replacing this @2x a day.) 

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=825C877E6C754965!5129

Once they were able to get out of this contraption, they moved into temporary digs in the garage - this time a kiddie pool and a large cardboard box - litter was white shavings. 

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=825C877E6C754965!5128

By the time they were feathered, their cute coop was ready for them to move in. 

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=825C877E6C754965!5130

(Shortly after this picture was taken, a "2 seater" nesting box with a liftup lid was attached to the side.)

My babies are now almost 4 years old - only 3 are left. (Just had one die peacefully this last Friday - not sure why.)

Have a great time with your chickens!

Julia in Woodinville, WA

(I keep trying to show the pictures here but I just end up with little red Xs - sorry)


----------



## Haven

Tiempo said:


> I don't care for newspaper as it doesn't have enough foot purchase and can cause spraddled legs.


I meant newspaper as an absorbent base. I used chips over paper to prevent splay. Easier for me to clean up the chips if i can just scoop and fold it up in the paper.

I have a bad habit of posting quickly without spelling everything out in detail.


----------



## siletz

I use a large clear Rubbermaid tote. My husband made a wire mesh lid out of 1x1s and chicken wire. We lay the lamp on top of the chicken wire. We start them in the house, so use a 100 watt bulb and then work our way down in wattage instead of moving the lamp. I also make sure to put the lamp towards one end of the tote instead of in the middle so they can choose to be under the lamp or away from it if they are getting too hot.

My favorite bedding for them is to lay down a couple layers of paper towel across the bottom, then pouring some shredded paper over that. When they get stinky, I throw the whole mix on the compost pile and start over.

Enjoy your new little chickies! They are one of my favorite things on the farm.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> I can't imagine how you can figure that *it isn't needed* if you haven't been there at the same time.


You'd be in the *1%*



> *99%* of the time a "heat lamp" isn't needed at all


----------



## Coolwater

If you use a cardboard box inside, make sure not to put it on carpet, these little guys get messy and spill water which results in mildew spots on your floor....

Also, if brooding inside be aware these little guys make a LOT of dust.

If brooding in your garage don't worry about either 

Having chickens is so much fun, just remember, they are chickens so let them act like chickens and don't expect them to be like a dog. There are times that does happen, but not the norm and if it does not, it does not mean you are a bad chicken parent. Just that the chickens are being chickens. 

Best of luck! What breeds are you getting?


----------



## DYngbld

I am one that does not need a "heat" lamp. A 100w incandesant work great. (It is too much sometimes). 

We have a box I made out one 4X8 OSB plywood, and a screen door screen. 100s of chickens and several ducks have started out in it. have ducks in it now. For the ducks we put a "plastic" feed bag in the bottom to keep the mess down some. (ducks are a "unique" mess) 

In the winter I keep the brooder in the unconditioned garage untill they feather out. It gets down to the upper 40's low 50's in the garage. In the summer they can go outside in the chicken tractor a lot sooner. Heck the last batch went into the rabbit run at 4 weeks. (we have birds all over the place  )


----------



## Sanza

Believe it or not, but even though I live in Alberta I have not used a heat lamp in my brooder for a few years now. 
I usually start hatching around Easter, and after a week in the house the chicks go out to the unheated garage into a brooder box with a cover, and I use one and sometimes two 100w bulbs. During the day I let the sun heat the brooder and for the night I turn on the lights and cover it with a tarp and an old quilt. 

I've watched my chicks with the broodies and they spend most of their time out in the cold and wind and as long as they have a place to warm up at night they do fine, and in fact they are healthier and more robust growing up without the heat all the time.


----------



## GrannyCarol

My silly ducklings start out in the house in a kiddie pool (I put a cardboard brooder ring around it though, or they'll jump out!) with a 100 w bulb in a reflector housing. I do them in the spring/early summer though. At about a week old they go into an insulated shed with that same 100w bulb down fairly low and lots of straw. If its nice out, I start opening the door into the small yard at about 2 weeks of age. I rarely see them using the heat and, if I let them, they will stay outside all the time by 2 weeks or so of age, just cuddled down in the straw. Never seems to hurt them, ducklings are tough. I do chase them in at night, when its raining, windy or cold, but when I have a broody duck, they seem to stay out all the time. Our spring isn't all that warm here.


----------



## Copperhead

When my youngest (now 5  ) got too big for her playpen . . . you guessed it 

Instead of worrying about newspaper or chips, I just put down an old ratty towel. We do about 25 Rhode Island Red (out of our incubator) and 25 Cornish X (from Tractor Supply) at a time. The RIR's are really good at stirring up the Cornish X and keeping them moving and exercising. They also teach them to eat aggressively . . . when they're older, they'll run a country mile chasing a stray Japanese Beetle. 

RIR chicks are also good for turkey poults as they teach them what to do with food and water 

After 4 weeks, the chicks go to the trampoline. Between 6 and 8 weeks, the Cornish X are sent to the Freezer. Once the Cornish are gone, the RIRs are free ranged with the big flock and turkey chicks are given a special cage in the turkey barn until they are accepted within the flock. Then they too freerange.


----------



## hippygirl

We built ours out of scrap...2x2s for the frame, 1/2" plywood for the bottom, and leftover chicken wire from another project. It's about 30" wide, 4' long, and 24" tall. Works for us!


----------



## eclipchic

about heat lamps, we nearly burnt down a barn with one. No joke. Came home from a church picnic to smoke rolling out of the barn and the divider, bowls, bedding all charred. Granted it wasn't in full flame but I think had we been gone longer it would have found enough kindling in a wooden barn to do some serious damage


----------



## PNWKatie

Thanks for the idea's! We are only getting about 10 to 12 just enough to keep my family in eggs. LOL. We get to pick them up this month! Looking forward to it after talking about it for over a year!!


----------



## westend

My first thought when I saw this headline was "my sister's hen Penny, 6 or so chicks at a time". She keeps them warm and is a total lion if anyone or anything looks cross-wise at them...my sister just slips fertilized eggs or hatchlings under her and she takes over. Buff Orphington.


----------



## chayseb

when i got my first batch of chicks i just used a real thick box and built a top cover to keep the cat and dog away, and wood chips NOT newspaper on the bottom of the box... you will figure out that you can use about anything for your birds


----------



## K Epp

This is what I made with things I had around the house when I was just given to baby chicks today.
View attachment 3807


View attachment 3808


View attachment 3809

I decided the upside down potpourri burner wasn't warm enough so I put 2 bricks down, sat a stone coaster on them, Then put the burner in a terracotta dish with the flower pot turned up over it. I'm regulating the heat with the piece of box I cut out of the top. They are snuggled in cozy. I guess when they get big enough to pick at the electrical cord I will take the heater out.

View attachment 3810


View attachment 3811


I don't know how many chicks you are getting, but I decided if I ever got more it would take a bigger box than I'm using or they wouldn't have much room expecially when they start growing.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

i built a wooden box totally enclosed, half the top swings open as the lid. i built it outa luan plywood. inside the biddies have a 1/2 X 1/2 hardware cloth wire floor. under the floor "system" i built the box so a plastic tray like you get for rabbit cages can slide in and out. the droppings and everything else falls through the floor wire into the tray which is lined with newspaper. to get the tray out, i have a swing open door just big enough for tray. i open door, pull tray out, put another in. then clean. 
the first couple days i have paper towels down on wire floor for the chicks to walk on. then remove them after they get stronger and move around good. 
there is no messy shavings, or litter material to clean out. no messy plastic to wipe clean. its quick and easy.
for heat i have two light systems inside the box. one has a 100w bulb which is installed on a dimmer switch run from outside the box. the other light is usually a red bulb which is on a regular light switch also installed on outside of box. i can adjust heat with the dimmer switch. usually the 100 w buld is too hot and i have to dim it down esp. as they get older.
i have a thermometer with the probe slid in between the lights higher than chicks head. it reads on the outside of box. its just a quick guage to go by. i normally watch the chicks and let them dictate how hot i want the box.

you can raise 50 chicks or 75 quail in this box. generally i only raise 25 at a time.


----------



## rxkeith

we went the box with many layers of newspaper on the bottom route. when the chicks got bigger, i used a bigger box. i cut a piece of wire fencing to fit over the top when the chicks started getting frisky. i used a clamp light with a 100 watt bulb for heat. each day i would roll up the top layers of newspaper, and put them in the compost pile. i like the idea of wood shavings on top of newspaper. seems like an an easier clean up, and more absorbent.
we have 15 hens.



keith


----------



## aart

Dead Rabbit said:


> i built a wooden box totally enclosed, half the top swings open as the lid. i built it outa luan plywood. inside the biddies have a 1/2 X 1/2 hardware cloth wire floor. under the floor "system" i built the box so a plastic tray like you get for rabbit cages can slide in and out. the droppings and everything else falls through the floor wire into the tray which is lined with newspaper. to get the tray out, i have a swing open door just big enough for tray. i open door, pull tray out, put another in. then clean.
> the first couple days i have paper towels down on wire floor for the chicks to walk on. then remove them after they get stronger and move around good.
> there is no messy shavings, or litter material to clean out. no messy plastic to wipe clean. its quick and easy.
> for heat i have two light systems inside the box. one has a 100w bulb which is installed on a dimmer switch run from outside the box. the other light is usually a red bulb which is on a regular light switch also installed on outside of box. i can adjust heat with the dimmer switch. usually the 100 w buld is too hot and i have to dim it down esp. as they get older.
> i have a thermometer with the probe slid in between the lights higher than chicks head. it reads on the outside of box. its just a quick guage to go by. i normally watch the chicks and let them dictate how hot i want the box.
> 
> you can raise 50 chicks or 75 quail in this box. generally i only raise 25 at a time.


This sounds good. Dimensions please and post a pic?


----------



## solidwoods

PNWkatie
Do you have a chicken coop? If so sectioning off an area on the floor would be nice.
I'd also insulate that area.
I like a brooder in the coop because when you have a flock and introduce new birds it helps to let them get introduced a little bit. 
Built right it could dual purpose as a cage for selective breeding.

For heat. A line voltage thermostat is nice to add to a string of Christmas lights (bulb type). Thermostat goes in the top of the brooder or in a cage where chicks can't touch it.
If you want continuous light then use a light bulb small than required to make the heat you want. Then add a small section of Christmas tree lights that is run off the thermostat. The continuous bulb will run and the thermostated bulbs will turn off and on to keep the heat where you want it.
jim


----------



## PNWKatie

solidwoods said:


> PNWkatie
> Do you have a chicken coop? If so sectioning off an area on the floor would be nice.
> I'd also insulate that area.
> 
> 
> Not yet! LOL. I'll be building one this spring as well. I'm thinking I'll just buy/find/use some of the materials for the coop for the brooder then break it down and build the coop when the chicks are a bit older.


----------



## gabbyraja

We've used the totes and the cardboard boxes, and we've only done this one season. 

This spring, however, we're using a section of the coop. We have an 8x12 rubbermaid shed for our coop. We've got the roosts at the left end of the shed (a ladder made of screwed together sticks), nesting boxes in the middle (milk crates on the floor lined with straw), and we'll build the brooder into the right end. 

I think I'll use a door from the Habitat's Restore ($20) that can be removed easily for cleaning. Attach it on it's side to make a wall between the big chickens and the chicks. Lay a screen door on top of it to keep the chicks in and hens out. We'll just line it with straw like we do the rest of the coop. We have a heat lamp running to the coop now, so that should be easy enough.


----------



## MyBackAchers

Living in MN here and we converted an old refrigerator/freezer unit for our brooder. It has a computer fan for fresh air on a thermostat, and 1 -2 100 watts bulbs. 

Litter has been wood shavings, but I think we will try the gravel and lime it as the wood chips don't hold heat like the wood shavings....and we have limited wood shavings.

The unit is big enough for 25 baby chicks and we keep them in there for 3 weeks in mid-winter and less than 2 weeks summers.

Our biggest problem has been humidity but I changed the air flow out with a pipe to draw moist air from the bottom out and run the incoming air over the bulbs for less humidity buildup. 

We used to use other containers, but it's just too cold here and in the future we want to get into raising a couple hundred a month for marketing to pad the income.


----------



## mekasmom

Otter said:


> I use a rubbermaid tote. Works fine for a small number of chicks.


Same here.
I have even seen people use cardboard boxes with heat lamps over the top. I would be concerned about using paper that way, but plastic works fine.


----------



## StayPuff

The cheapest, by far, method for making a brooder is to gather some cardboard boxes that are approximately the same height. Cut the sides off, and make slits about 2 inches from each of the ends in an opposing fashion. You can make the brooder as big or small as you like by simply adding more 'panels'. Use some shredded newspaper for litter, an ice cream bucket lid for feeding, and a hanging lamp for heat. I would however, use a decent waterer from the farm store so that they don't drown. You'll want to keep the brooder, under the light, around 90 degrees. The rule of thumb is 6 square inches of space per chick. Here are some pictures from Premiere 1 of what I'm talking about. They sell the panels, but you can EASILY make your own. http://www.premier1supplies.com/image_gallery.php?type=product&id=99959


----------



## ENappier

mommathea said:


> how many are you getting? If you have a dog kennel - the plastic kind, this is what we do. It works great for small # of chicks, and works for about 3-4wks for large # of chicks like 25. That is how many of chicks there are in the picture.


What a great idea! What did you use to connect the two crates where they meet in the middle?


----------



## Fire-Man

ENappier said:


> What a great idea! What did you use to connect the two crates where they meet in the middle?


You replied to a OLD thread, but thats OK---If the two crates sit together close---they probably would not need to be attached together, but 2 old C clamps or similiar would be all that was needed---------My problem with this is I see No Heat bulb----maybe the original poster was using heat pads??? Chicks have gotta have Heat.

You can use a cardboard box and line the inside with some thin plastic-----to protect the box---keep it from getting wet---use 1 piece of plastic---folded in the corners so you have no leakage if the water gets spilled.


I just Use them BIG walmart totes if my factory/home-made brooders are full.


----------



## Forcast

ladycat said:


> All I ever use is a trouble light with an ordinary incandescent light bulb.


Thats what I use as well the heat bulbs are too hot for my babies, 60-75 watt old type bulb in the heat lamp holder.


----------



## Guest

Forcast said:


> Thats what I use as well the heat bulbs are too hot for my babies, 60-75 watt old type bulb in the heat lamp holder.


This is an old thread, I no longer use those. I use heat plates and pet heating pads.


----------



## boerboy

Sanza said:


> Use big boxes from a grocery or furniture store. If you have to you can staple two boxes together.
> I personally get the big 4'X3' boxes that potatoes or watermelon are displayed in every year and use it in the spring for all my hatches.


I second it
Coincidentally just yesterday I picked the below cardboard box from Costco. Going to use this as Brooder. I included the chair in the shot so that you could see the size of the box. It is strong but I can lift it easily.


----------

